# l/r mogrify install problems - lightroom 3.4



## akphotos (Jun 7, 2011)

Could someone give me a rundown of how to install lr mogrify in lightroom 3.4? And dumb it down for me if at all possible?

Thanks

-Adam


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Adam, welcome to the forum.

I very recently installed LR/Mogrify2 into Lightroom 3.4 (also on Win7 64bit) and I simply followed the installation instructions on the Photographer's Toolbox web-site, here. Have you tried these? If you did, what problem are you having?


----------



## akphotos (Jun 7, 2011)

I did everything on there and it looks like it installs ok. But when I get to the export window there's no 'post-process actions' at the bottom left of the window. instead I have to click on 'export to: hard drive' and choose LR Mogrify.. but then when I try to export from there I get a couple error messages


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 7, 2011)

If you open the Plug-in Manager (File>Plug-in Manager), what is the status of the LR/Mogrify2 Plugin? It should be showing Installed and Running as per this screenshot:


----------



## akphotos (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah it says installed and running until I try to use it..

I took some screenshots.. maybe that can explain better than I can



(no 'post-process actions' dialog)


(first error message)


(2nd error message)


(installed: may not work)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks to me that you have the wrong (old) version of Mogrify. Check what version you are installing and if needed remove this version and download the latest version (version 4.41), links to that download are at the top right of that link I gave you earlier.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2011)

Is that the original LRMogrify rather than the LRMogrify2?  The original probably doesn't work with LR3, which would explain the problem.


----------



## akphotos (Jun 7, 2011)

that was the problem alright.. thanks a bunch for the help.. you guys are great!


----------



## akphotos (Jun 7, 2011)

Ugh! Another problem.. I'm using outer boarders and text annotation.. the border is fine but the text comes out looking weird. I tried a couple different fonts and they all come out looking like this when I export:



pleases help.. I'm about to pull my hair out :disgusted:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2011)

What's the text annotation?  Is it text that you're typing into the dialog (i.e. your name) or is it metadata from the file?  Does that make any difference?


----------



## akphotos (Jun 7, 2011)

text I'm typing in to the dialog box.. it's supposed to say 'adamkerrphoto.ca'


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 8, 2011)

Can't even begin to imagine what's happened there, sorry. There are a few Mogrify experts in this forum, I believe, hopefully one of them will be able to come up with a solution.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2011)

Have you even tried a really boring font like Arial or Tahoma?  A font issue would be my first thought too.

Other than that, can we have a screenshot of your settings please?


----------



## akphotos (Jun 9, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Have you even tried a really boring font like Arial or Tahoma?  A font issue would be my first thought too.
> 
> Other than that, can we have a screenshot of your settings please?


 
Yup.. I tried the boring plain fonts too. Which settings did you mean? In the export dialog?

I'll get that screenshot up tomorrow.. bed time right now

On a good note.. at least the graphical watermark feature works.. last time I installed mogrify the text worked and the graphic watermark didn't :crazy:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, seeing your export dialog settings would allow us to try it and see if we can replicate the problem.


----------

